
Global namespaced to Common JS Modules in JavaScript with babel - pasindur
https://www.npmjs.com/package/babel-plugin-modularize
======
mchahn
This looks very interesting but I can't figure out how it is intended to be
used. Is it meant to be a one-time converter of crappy code to good code or a
tool to be used often. Or maybe it is just research.

